# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Vitapil

## medyczka

Warto kupić i wypróbować, ale potrzeba chwili czasu, żeby zaczął  działać. A jak już podziała to skutecznie, nie ma co się zrażać.
Zakupiłam go w aptece internetowej vitapil z biotyną. Na początku się  zraziłam, bo tabletki duże, ale pomyślałam, jak wydałam kasę to  przynajmniej spróbuję. Co dziwne, są duże, ale śliskie i bardzo dobrze  się je przełyka - 0 problemów (revalidu dla przykładu nie mogłam brać,  bo wielkość była dla mnie nie do przejścia).
Działanie... i tutaj tez na początku się zraziłam, po tygodniu  rezultaty, takie sobie, wypadało mi mniej włosów, ale niedużo. Przy  czym, ponieważ kasę wydałam, pomyślałam, dam radę   Po trzech tygodniach od brania zaczął w końcu działać i to na poważnie.  Praktycznie całkowicie zastopował mi wypadanie włosów, rano - 5,6  włosów, po myciu - do 10 sztuk.

----------


## Czekolada

Stosuję go od 2 miesięcy, bardzo mi pomógł bo miałam ogromny problem z wypadaniem włosów, zostawały mi praktycznie wszędzie, na szczotce, na podłodze przy suszeniu, w wannie po myciu... brałam różne środki: capivit, belisse, skrzyp, trochę pomagały, ale na krótko, po tygodniu problem wracał i musiałam kupować kolejny, bo ten który brałam nagle przestawał działać. Teraz, odpukać w niemalowane  :Wink:  biorę vitapil od 2 miesięcy, włosy wypadają, ale może 5-10% tego co wcześniej. 
Jak ktoś ma problem z wypadaniem włosów, nie znajdzie lepszego produktu.

----------


## Karaoke

Dobry produkt - również stosowałam na problem z wypadaniem włosów. Rezulatat po całym opakowaniu. Dodatkowo od czasu zastosowania - nie wiem już co to są zaparcia. Ja polecam tym bardziej, że nie posiadają w składzie skrzypu czy pokrzywy na które to zielska jestem uczulona. Polecam nawet do dłuższego stosowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam lubię skrzyp i pokrzywę bo są naturalne.
A vitapil też jest w porządku, ja go stosuję wtedy gdy faktycznie zaczyna wypadać mi bardzo dużo włosów, jak mam egzaminy, albo ogólnie problemy w domu. Wtedy vitapil sprawdza się na 100%. Na co dzień stosuję płukankę z pokrzywy i skrzypu i to mi wystarcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bo stres może wpłynąć na włosy. Jak wypadają warto też pić dużo wody, to też działa. Jeśli chodzi o vitapil to jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też stosuję od 3 miesięcy i jak na razie mniej włosów wypada także jestem zadowolona. Tylko, że takie rzeczy to po jakimś czasie mogą przestać działać tak miałam po vitapilu i merc special, mam nadzieję, że ten zda egzamin na dłużej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poprawia kondycję i wygląd włosów. Mi się odkąd go używam zaczęły poprawiać w dotyku. Farbuję je i są bardzo sztywne. Po tym vitapilu jakby mniej. Oczywiście stosuję też odżywki do włosów.

----------


## Cecylia

bardzo w porządku, ale przynajmniej na samym początku trzeba brać zgodnie z ulotką 1 tabletkę codziennie żeby zaczął działać, ale tak ok.

----------


## Wisia

Jeszcze 2 dni i będzie pełen miesiąc jak biorę Vitapil. Zauważyłam, że jak narazie to więcej w włosów mi wypada niż przed zażywaniem tabletek! A po za tym odczuwam lekkie swędzenie głowy i pojawiają mi się baby hair. Mam następne 30 tabletek i będę dalej je brała. Mam nadzieje, że i mi wkońcu mniej wypadać będą!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam ten magiczny wynalazek przez około 2 tygodnie, przez ten czas strasznie źle sie czułam , miałam mdłosci i zawroty głowy , ale faktycznie włosy rosną i paznokcie sie poprawiaja. Ale nie polecam kobieta które prowadza auto albo maja prace bardziej umysłowe :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie sprawdził się rewelacyjnie, teraz po pół roku, problem wypadania włosów powrócił ze zdwojoną siłą. Sięgnęłam po raz kolejny po te tabletki, i po 2 tygodniach widzę niewielką poprawę, jednak wiem, że na efekty trzeba poczekać, i do tego czasu na prawdę oszczędzać włosy, bo została mi już ich garstka...  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam córce 60 tabl. Pomyślałam "a spróbuję" skoro już kupiłam większe opakowanie. Córka zadowolona. Ja, hm podchodzę sceptycznie i bez entuzjazmu "ot są tabletki to wezmę". W pierwszych dwóch tygodniach zaobserwowałam większe wypadanie włosów. Przestraszyłam się i pomyślałam o tych tabletkach. Teraz jakby mniej (mam nadzieję). A zaczęłyśmy brać vitapil nie ze względu na wypadanie lecz aby włosy po prostu wyglądały zdrowiej. Jeszcze za krótki okres aby zauważać rezultaty. Myślę, że kupię kolejne opakowanie aby nie przerywać nagle po 3 tygodniach. Mam jedynie nadzieję, że nie wypływają one negatywnie na organizm. I że nagle po odstawieniu nie nastąpi efekt "jojo" i włosy nagle osłabią się. Wiele osób pisze o efekcie podczas brania tych tabletek a tak niewiele o zachowaniu się włosów po ich odstawieniu. Patrzę optymistycznie.

----------


## zaisa

U mnie po odstawieniu vitapilu nic się złego z włosami nie dzieje. Nie wiem, może to za krótki okres jeszcze, ale przyznam, że często maluję swoje włosy, suszę lokówkosuszarką to pewnie za jakiś czas będę musiał powtórzyć kurację. Ale jak na razie włosy błyszczą i nie wypadają to myślę, że będzie ok

----------


## jurka

u mnie przez pierwszy miesiąc nie było widac żadnych efektów. Później zauważyłam poprawę wyglądu cery. paznokcie tez stały się mocniejsze. Teraz po 2 miesiącach stosowania widzę zaskakującą różnicę- włosy nie wypadają prawie wogóle, jeszcze niedawno wypadały garściami, co mnie przerażało.
Myślę że mój problem został (mam nadzieję) rozwiązany nie tylko przez suplement, ale głównie przez wyleczenie łupiezu, a także przez całkowitą zmianą pielęgnacji i dobór fajnej odżywki. Jednak Vitapil na bank miał duży wpływ na to jak wyglądają teraz moje włosy. A wyglądają bardzo dobrze. Po skończeniu opakowania zrobię sobie przerwę tydzień, dwa, a potem na pewno kupie go ponowanie. Polecam

----------


## halbor13@wp.pl

Biorę preparat od kilku dni. Trudno mi w tej chwili ocenić jego skuteczność, jednak mam ogromne problemy z połykaniem ogromnej tabletki. Niemal się zakrztusilam, a jestem po skomplikowanej operacji w obrębie gardła. Dzielę ją teraz na trzy kawałki, ale są one ostre, tępe i też nie jest łatwiej. Apeluję do producenta,aby te tabletki były dużo mniejsze (alo np. w dwóch opcjach), bo łatwiej kolejno połknąć trzy małe. Przypuszczam, że pacjentów (w tym dzieci) z problemami z połykaniem jest więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupując tabletki w aptece farmaceutka poleciła mi aby po 3 miesiącach stosowania zrobić przerwę od 2 do 4 tyg, aby organizm nie przyjął za dużo witamin bo może to wywołać przeciwny efekt do pożądanego. Ja tak robię i polecam. Z Vitapilu jestem mega zadowolona, włosy mimo farbowania i prostowania są zdrowe, nie wypadają i ciągle ich przybywa  :Smile:

----------


## Niedojda

Dopiero go kupiłam i będę zaczynała brać. Moje włosy są w kiepskim stanie i ani domowe sposoby, ani żadna zmiana diety mi nie pomogła niestety. Po jakim czasie pojawiły sie u was efekty? Mam Vitapil 60 tabletek. Tylko takie były akurat. Czy jak je wybiore to już włosy przestaną być tak łamliwe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowalam sie na kupno Vitapilu po tym, jak moj maz powiedzial mi, ze powinnam powoli zbierac wlosy z wanny na moja nowa perulka... tak strasznie mi wychodzily. Teraz po 2 tygodniach rezultat jest rewelacyjny .. nawet zelazo, ktore jest w skladzie tabletki nie dziala na mnie alergicznie i w porownaniu z innymi lekami tego typu w Vitapolu jest jego dosc duza ilosc ( w porownaniu z innymi tabletkami tego typu) . Kolezanka,ktora jest aptekarka polecila mi VITAPOL i jestem jej bardzo wdzieczna  :Smile:  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwszy raz Vitapil brałam 4 miesiące po urodzeniu dziecka, kiedy to zwyczajnie zaczęłam łysieć. To niby normalne, ale wtedy o tym nie wiedziałam. Poleciła mi go moja fryzjerka. Chcę powiedzieć, że nie wierzę w cudowne specyfiki. Byłam bardzo zdziwiona, a przede wszystkim ogromnie zadowolona z efektu zażywania Vitapilu, oczywiście nie po tygodniu. Działanie było widoczne po około miesiącu stosowania. Zaczęły mi odrastać włosy. Od tamtej pory co jakiś czas biorę jedną czy dwie serie (miesięczne) i problem wypadania włosów mam z głowy. Chcę tylko zwrócić uwagę na to, że podczas kuracji mogą wyjść zafałszowane wyniki laboratoryjne z uwagi na skład specyfiku. Poza tym niektórzy narzekają na samopoczucie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy wlosy na calym ciele nie wzmacniaja sie od niego, np. wąsik czy owlosienie na rekach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, próbowałam wszystkiego, płukanek odżywek baardzo drogich kuracji na włosy, przez jakiś czas brałam merz special (nie wiem czy tak się to pisze) i oczywiście nic mi nie pomagało. Włosy wypadały jak szalone, kruszyły się niesamowicie. Koleżanka poradziła mi właśnie VITAPIL - byłam sceptycznie nastawiona aleee o dziwo po około 3 tygodniach stosowania zauważyłam że odrastają mi małe włoski, nie wypadają już tak bardzo i widzę że rosną!!! Uważam, że to do końca nie jest w 100% zasługa VITAPILU ale i zdrowszej diety, co 3 dni odżywki i zmiana prostownicy na tą z jonami. generalnie polecam VITAPIL !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zamiar zacząć brać Vitapil - ale zmartwiły mnie pojawiające się tu dwukrotnie wzmianki o złym samopoczuciu/mdłościach/itp. Czy naprawdę to działanie uboczne Vitapilu? Jego składniki mogą tak działać? Przecież to tylko witaminy,, naturalne składniki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosowałam 3 miesiące efekty żadne...nawet mam wrażenie, że jeszcze bardziej mi włosy wypadają ;//
szkoda pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja męczyłam się z wypadaniem włosów 1,5 roku, przez ten czas straciłam jakieś 2/3 moich dawnych włosów :/ Włosy były dosłownie wszędzie, wręcz jak zamiatałam podłogę to zbierałam ze zmiotki kłębek włosów wielkości pięści ... Nie mówiąc już nic o szczotkach do włosów, odpływie od prysznica czy poduszce :/ Brałam, piłam, wcierałam, wiele różnych specyfików, aż w końcu załamana poszłam do dermatologa, który przepisał mi szampon na sterydzie Clobex i płyn Loxon  (te dwa środki, trudno powiedzieć który pomogły tylko tyle, że dostałam potężnego łupieżu i świądu) oraz właśnie Vitapil, którego biorę już 3 opakowanie. I uwaga na prawdę pomaga! Pod koniec brania pierwszego opakowania zauważyłam ogromna poprawę. Włosów już nie ma wszędzie jak kiedyś, jak je czeszę to przed myciem wyczesuje z 10 włosów (myje włosy rano, a śpię w lekko związanych więc to jest to co mi wypadło przez noc) a jak mi wyschną i przeczeszę to może dosłownie z 5, a tak to nie zauważam tak jak kiedyś samoistnie pojawiających sie na ubraniach i w innych miejscach. I dodatkowo pojawił mi sie wysyp baby hair tam gdzie miałam najbardziej przerzedzone. Na prawdę polecam spróbować, oczywiście ja byłam w sytuacji tragicznej, i teraz jestem na etapie odbudowy mojej fryzury, sciełam włosy do ramion, nie farbuje ich, myje szamponem Hipp dla niemowlaków, nie susze ich, poprawiłam swoją dietę, ograniczyłam alkohol i papierosy. Ale te wszystkie rzeczy robiłam już wcześniej i nie pomagały za bardzo, dopiero jak zażywam Vitapil to przestały mi tak lecieć włosy.

----------


## troskliwa

Biorę vitapil parę dni dopiero wiec na efekty trzeba poczekać. Włosy  wychodzą mi garsciami po operacji pewnie narkozie i ogólne osłabienie organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam vitapil przez trzy tygodnie niestety musiałam przestać ponieważ bardzo bolał mnie brzuch. Po dwutygodniowej przerwie i braniu leków od żołądka ponowiłam próbę brania vitapilu ale ból powrócił.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam już jakiś czas temu, nastawiona na cudowne działanie i...
szybko musiałam odstawić, bóle żołądka, pełności w brzuchu, pieczenie, wzdęcia i  bóle głowy 
Ponieważ mało to nie kosztuje, zrobiłam przerwę i biorę dalej, ale dam radę maks 5-6 dni pod rząd i muszę zrobić znów przerwę kilkudniową. Efekt - żaden, w moim przypadku szkoda więc pieniędzy :Frown:

----------


## martyna30093

Włosy wypadaly mi garściami wszędzie bylo ich pelno wiec postanowiłam kupic vitapil juz po tygodniu stosowania zauważyłam roznice włosy staly sie miękkie odżywione a co najważniejsze przestaly wypadać . Polecam wszystkim którzy maja podobny problem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po chemioterapi od dwoch lat mecze sie z bardzo rzadkimi i lamliwymi wlosami. Uzywalam najrozniejszych srodkow i tabletek i nie widzialam/czulam poprawy. Wlasnie koncze pierwsze opakowanie Vitapil 60tabl i jestem zachwycona ze dwa tygonie temu zauwazylam ze zaczely mi rosnac nowe wloski :-) wiec jest nadzieja. Bardzo polecam wszystkim z podobnymi problemami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę vitapil miesiąc i o wiele mnie włosów mi wypada. wcześniej wypadały mi całymi pasmami teraz to są już tylko pojedyncze włoski. Na włosy działa świetnie ok zgodzę się. u mnie jest jednak inny problem. odkąd biorę te tabletki zaczęły mi wyskakiwać krostki/pryszcze na plecach. nigdy wcześniej nie miałam takiego problemu. nie wiem czy to jakieś zmiany hormonalne czy po prostu skutek uboczny...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie kupię, bo widzę, że ma w składzie jod
 I to dużo jodu. Po co mam sobie rozstrajac tarczyca i źle się czuć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie vitapil to kolejne badziewie! 4 opakowania zjadlam i nic zero  poprawy szkoda pieniedzy

----------


## josefine

> Ja nie kupię, bo widzę, że ma w składzie jod
>  I to dużo jodu. Po co mam sobie rozstrajac tarczyca i źle się czuć.


Nie żeby coś, ale jod jest wskazany, i tak się cały nie wchłania z przyjmowanego posiłku więc jak się go dostarczy ciut więcej niż wymagana dzienna dawka to nic się nie stanie doprawdy.. Od takiej ilości jodu tarczyca się nie rozstraja i tym bardziej samopoczucie nie jest złe, a wręcz przeciwnie, przy niedostatecznym dostarczaniu jodu dopiero się "rozstraja". 
A Vitapil jako środek na wzmocnienie włosów jak najbardziej polecam, stosowalam go przez kilka miesięcy i nastąpiła u mnie poprawa, włosy mniej wypadały i zaczęły być lśniące, nawet się pojawiło kilka nowych włosków tzw. "baby hair"  :Smile:  więc jestem z efektów zadowolona. Warto poszukać na aptekach internetowych bo tam zawsze troszkę taniej

----------


## josefine

> Ja nie kupię, bo widzę, że ma w składzie jod
>  I to dużo jodu. Po co mam sobie rozstrajac tarczyca i źle się czuć.


Nie żeby coś, ale jod jest wskazany, i tak się cały nie wchłania z przyjmowanego posiłku więc jak się go dostarczy ciut więcej niż wymagana dzienna dawka to nic się nie stanie doprawdy.. Od takiej ilości jodu tarczyca się nie rozstraja i tym bardziej samopoczucie nie jest złe, a wręcz przeciwnie, przy niedostatecznym dostarczaniu jodu dopiero się "rozstraja". 
A Vitapil jako środek na wzmocnienie włosów jak najbardziej polecam, stosowalam go przez kilka miesięcy i nastąpiła u mnie poprawa, włosy mniej wypadały i zaczęły być lśniące, nawet się pojawiło kilka nowych włosków tzw. "baby hair"  :Smile:  więc jestem z efektów zadowolona. Warto poszukać na aptekach internetowych bo tam zawsze troszkę taniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stosowałam vitapil przez trzy tygodnie niestety musiałam przestać ponieważ bardzo bolał mnie brzuch. Po dwutygodniowej przerwie i braniu leków od żołądka ponowiłam próbę brania vitapilu ale ból powrócił.


Z wielką przykrością muszę potwierdzić,że po stosowaniu tabletek Vitapil mam nie tylko bóle brzucha,ale i niestety wymioty. Muszę przyznać również,że są zawroty głowy, mdłości i ospałe samopoczucie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bralam kilkakrotnie, bardzo skuteczny,wlosy przestaly wypadac i rosly nowe.Przerywalam jednak kuracje bo zaczynal mnie bolec brzuch, mialam dziwne uczucie pod jezykiem i ciut dokuczalo serce.. Po odstawieniu wrocilo do normy.Supl.skuteczny,lecz nie dla kazdego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepsze co moze byc dla wlosow ?po 3tyg zaczely rosnac byc zdrowe i masa nowych baby hair! !! uratowalam spalona glowe rozjasniaczami!!!! i teraz zapuszczam piekne zdrowe wloski

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie jak każda z Was zmagałam się z wypadaniem włosów, do tego stopnia, że zostawały wszędzie. Dosłownie. Byłam załamana. Wtedy poszłam do apteki i został mi polecony właśnie Vitapil. Brałam jedno całe opakowanie 60 tabletek i już po 30 dniach włosy mniej wypadały, a po około półtorej miesiąca pojawiły się "baby hair". W tej chwili znów kupiłam 60 tabletek, bo warto wzmocnić włosy w okresie jesienno-zimowym. Dodatkowo teraz są opakowania razem z liotonem, więc będę stosować obydwa. Mam nadzieję, że efekty będą jeszcze lepsze niż ostatnio.  :Smile:

----------


## 100latradosci

Mi tabletki na wypadanie włosów Vitapil bardzo pomogły zwłaszcza w okresie jesiennym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiele osob pisze tu o mdlosciach itp.. A czy przeczytaliscie dokladnie ulotke?? Nie bierze sie ich na czczo tylko do posilku albo najlepiej od razu po..  :Wink:  stosuje je juz jakis czas i na poczatku tez dokuczaly mi mdlosci a nawet wymioty ale to z winy nie doczytania zalecen producenta..biore teraz tabletki codziennie do posilku i wszystkie niedogodnosci minely a wloski sa piekne i zdrowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z pewnością te tabletki to ściema no chyba ze ktoś lubi się oszukiwać że działają to powodzenia w spieraniu obrzydliwie bogatych firm farmacełtycznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zastanawiam sie czy kupic vitapil poniewaz opinie na jego temat sa podzielone :Frown:  zastanawiam sie tez na temat efetkow ubocznych i czy jezeli przerwe kuracje czy wlosy nie zaczna wypadac ze zdwojona sila.??pomozcie!!!slyszalam rowniez ze po skrzypowicie mozna dostac wrzodow zoladka a po vitapilu???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

własnie sie zorientowałam ze przyczyną mojego złego samopoczucia jest właśnie Vitapil:bóle i zawroty głowy,nudności i bóle żołądka...skutki nie były od razu, po ok2m-ącach wiec moze poprostu za duzo wit...zawiera tez jod a ja mam niedoczynnośc tarczycy...tak wiec musze odstawic.włosów wiele wiecej nie zauważyłam:-|

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pamiętajcie zawsze zażywajcie Vitapil po sytym posiłku. W szczególności powinny o tym pamiętać osoby mające alergię. Może ich boleć głowa bądź nasilić się odruch wymiotny. Mam niedoczynność tarczycy w znacznym stopniu wypadały mi włosy. Po długiej kuracji ok. 4 miesięcznej proces ten został całkowicie zatrzymany. Zauważyłam też, że moje włosy odzyskały połysk, stały się trochę grubsze, nie przetłuszczają się tak często i szybko rosną. Kiedyś jak miałam mega zniszczone włosy pod wpływem rozjaśniania włosów na kolor perłowy blond ten lek pomógł mi w pełni je zregenerować. Oczywiście teraz już ich nie poddaję koloryzacji. Polecam również Vitapil Mama, który jest bezpieczny również dla matek karmiących. W moim przypadku Vitapil zdziałał cuda

----------


## aga_a

Ja z suplementów na włosy wybrałam pokrzywę ze skrzypem. Jeżeli u kogoś problem dopiero się pojawił to warto spróbować takiego suplementu. Humavit ma opakowanie 250 tabletek, które starcza na 2 miesiące używania a cena to mniej niż 15 zł, więc jako początkową kurację każdy może spróbować, a nie wydawać pieniądze na droższe suplementy.

----------


## annawelko

Teraz Vitapil ma w ofercie profesjonalny lotion. Używam go od 2 miesięcy i zauważyłam znaczną poprawę włosów oraz baby hair  :Big Grin:  Włosy są gęste i przestały wypadać. U mojej mamy podobne efekty natomiast ona z natury ma gęste włosy/.

----------


## Kikifuko

> Mam zamiar zacząć brać Vitapil - ale zmartwiły mnie pojawiające się tu dwukrotnie wzmianki o złym samopoczuciu/mdłościach/itp. Czy naprawdę to działanie uboczne Vitapilu? Jego składniki mogą tak działać? Przecież to tylko witaminy,, naturalne składniki.


Ja biorę jakoś od kilkunastu dni, tabletki spore, więc przegryzałam na pół i połykam tak. Rezultatów jeszcze nie ma. Dzisiaj jakoś tak trudniej mi było przełknąć niż zwykle, rozgryzłam drobniej, połknęłam. I po paru minutach poleciałam do łazienki zwrócić zawartość żołądka.... Coś tam jest, co jak się za wcześnie rozpuści powoduje mdłości :/ tak sądzę. Nie byłam całkiem na czczo, ale przed obiadem, wcześniej zdarzalo mi się je brać między posiłkami i nie czułam mdłości.

NIE ROZDRABNIAJCIE TABLETKI!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Vitapil bardzo dobrze zadziałał u mnie już po tygodniu stosowania. Moje włosy mniej wypadały. Teraz po 2 miesięcznej kuracji przestały wypadać. Mam niedoczynność tarczycy, toteż z tego powodu biorę hormony, dlatego włosy wypadały mi garściami i mocno się przerzedziły. Wyskoczyła mi w czasie kuracji na szczęście tylko jedna mała zmiana pokrzywkowa. Jestem również alergiczką. Miałam zniszczone włosy farbowaniem szamponami koloryzującymi. Super się zregenerowały. Naprawdę jestem zadowolona z uzyskanych efektów. Moje włosy rosną na potęgę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja biorę jakoś od kilkunastu dni, tabletki spore, więc przegryzałam na pół i połykam tak. Rezultatów jeszcze nie ma. Dzisiaj jakoś tak trudniej mi było przełknąć niż zwykle, rozgryzłam drobniej, połknęłam. I po paru minutach poleciałam do łazienki zwrócić zawartość żołądka.... Coś tam jest, co jak się za wcześnie rozpuści powoduje mdłości :/ tak sądzę. Nie byłam całkiem na czczo, ale przed obiadem, wcześniej zdarzalo mi się je brać między posiłkami i nie czułam mdłości.
> 
> NIE ROZDRABNIAJCIE TABLETKI!


Najlepiej suplementować Vitapil po obfitym obiedzie w tedy nie zbiera się na torsje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> własnie sie zorientowałam ze przyczyną mojego złego samopoczucia jest właśnie Vitapil:bóle i zawroty głowy,nudności i bóle żołądka...skutki nie były od razu, po ok2m-ącach wiec moze poprostu za duzo wit...zawiera tez jod a ja mam niedoczynnośc tarczycy...tak wiec musze odstawic.włosów wiele wiecej nie zauważyłam:-|


U mnie nie było takich objawów ale każdy z nas ma inny organizm. To co szkodzi Tobie nie koniecznie zaszkodzi innej osobie.

----------


## Kumata

Zaczęłam stosować Vitapil tydzien temu. Na pewno już teraz włosów na szczotce jest troche mniej. Będę stosowała dalej i obserwować. Jesli chodzi o przyjmowanie to zgodnie z ulotką biore jedną tabletke dziennie w trakcie posiłku, zazwyczaj przy obiedzie.

----------


## Didi

Ja też zaczełam przygodę z Vitapilem. Biorę dopiero parę dni a to przez to, że włosy wypadają mi garściami. Kolezanka stosowała i jest mega zadowolona z efektów. Ciekawe czy u mnie się sprawdzi. Oj nie moge się doczekać

----------


## Kumata

A używasz Vitapil w tabletkach czy masz lotion?

----------


## Didi

u mnie to są tabletki. Przynajmniej nie zapominam, jak do obiadu jedną biorę  :Smile:  Jak juz pisałam stosuję od niedawna. Cos zaczyna się dobrego dziać i mam nadzieję, że będzie tego więcej. Poczatki zawsze zniecierpliwione  :Smile:  ale włosy rano jakieś takie miłe w dotyku się robią  :Smile:

----------


## elmirka

Ja uznałam, że muszę wytoczyć ciężkie działa i kupiłam i lotion i tabletki. Po jakim czasie zobaczyłyście pierwsze efekty?

----------


## Kumata

> u mnie to są tabletki. Przynajmniej nie zapominam, jak do obiadu jedną biorę  Jak juz pisałam stosuję od niedawna. Cos zaczyna się dobrego dziać i mam nadzieję, że będzie tego więcej. Poczatki zawsze zniecierpliwione  ale włosy rano jakieś takie miłe w dotyku się robią


Ja mam lotion Vitapil, bo dostalam w prezencie i przyjemnie się go stosuje. Też dopiero zaczynam, ale chyba dokupie dodatkowo tabletki. Lotion na umyte i lekko osuszone włosy nakładam i potem podsuszam je. Są przyjemne w dotyku i fajnie się układają. Mam wrażenie że nie wypadają tak.

----------


## Malika

A co ma ten vitapil w składzie poza biotyną?

----------


## Kumata

Zerknij sobie na stronie Vitapil, bo tam będzie dokładnie opisane, ale na pewno Vitapil Lotion poza biotyną zawiera panthenol, cysteina, keratyna, krzem z bambusa. Takie zestawienie idealnie wpływa na włosy.

----------


## Beata M

To bardzo dobry preparat, mi pomaga.

----------

